
Why Did Music Visualizers Disappear? - werediver
http://digg.com/2019/spotify-music-visualizer
======
sandino
"Because they make you think about the music. And when you're thinking about
the music, you aren't hearing it"

\-- Alan Watts, more or less

------
chairmanmow
I run a dedicated one on my Mac, cost a few bucks but it's way cooler than
anyone that came with a player in the past, although the way it feeds audio
into the visualizer using the microphone is pretty weak.

[https://www.discobrick.com](https://www.discobrick.com)

------
_vor
Since I do my best to keep one online, to me music visualizers are now online
: [https://do.adive.in/music/](https://do.adive.in/music/) :)

------
visualstudio
I thought Digg disappeared. :/

------
werediver
The author mentions a web-based Spotify music visualizer (that actually
works!), [https://www.kaleidosync.com](https://www.kaleidosync.com)

Such a nice retro thing :)

